# RTA Map Center -- Support >  Help!Cant make MapWizard use the roads I want.Can I import existing Googlemaps Route?

## Xanacarfran2015

Hello Everybody!

I have used all the info I could get in the forums to create our very own "perfect" San Francisco - Yosemite - Death Valley - Las Vegas - LA trip, but I can't find a way to get the Map Wizard to use the roads I want to use. it seems to use th"fastes" way, but that is not allways what we wanted. I did this very easily on Google maps. I think it's called Waypoints here.

Is this some way to import the Google Maps route into the Map Wizard? I really would like that, so we have all the extra info (Icons for dining, lodging etc.) on our map.

Thanks a lot for your help!

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

Howdy,

Thanks for the post!

The* Map Wizard* is the Quick-version of the RTA Custom Maps program.  It's only for creating maps and looking at RoadTrip Attractions (RAs) from a single point to another point.

Since you are a registered member, you can use the full mapping program.  You can access the RTA Map Center by clicking on "Advanced Maps" or by going to this URL http://www.roadtripamerica.com/maps/mapcenter.php

The RTA Map Center page allows you to make as many custom maps as you want.  Alas, you can't import other Google Maps in -- the program wouldn't know what to do with your data points.

Here is a tutorial written, in part, by other first-time RTA Custom Map members that might help you as you create your own custom maps.

Please, post again if you need additional assistance.

Enjoy the planning!

Mark

----------

